# Pregunta para el buen Warp que todo lo sabe y lo que no.. pos no jeje



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

Que tal warp 

Oye estoy armando una bice liquid desde hace como un bueb ( ya hasta me descontinuaron el modelo jeje) ya casi la termino me faltan algunas partes como el desviador pero no se si es top swing o bottom swing.

You think you can help me out on this one?

Cheers.

Pd. si alguine mas sabe se lo agradeceria un buen. saludos a la buena bandera chilanga y de todo el pais.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> Que tal warp
> 
> Oye estoy armando una bice liquid desde hace como un bueb ( ya hasta me descontinuaron el modelo jeje) ya casi la termino me faltan algunas partes como el desviador pero no se si es top swing o bottom swing.
> 
> ...


Año?
Dejame hace un search en el foro de Trek...

Edición... ya vi tu post en Trek...


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

creo que es 2005


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

Cuando se usa uno y cuando the other one?


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

mountainking_71 said:


> Cuando se usa uno y cuando the other one?


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

El que tu necesitas para tu Liquid es un modelo down swing o sea el que lleva el cinturon alto , si va a ser Shimano en casi todos los niveles(XTR,XT, LX etc.) los hay .

¿Qué como lo supe ? uno de mis cuates tiene una Liquid , ja ja ja

Hoy en día casi todos los desviadores son dual pull o sea que jalan para arriba o para abajo.
Y también ya casi todos viene multi clamp , o sea que sirven para diferentes diametros de tubos .

El cuando usar uno u otro , depende del modelo de bici y los requerimientos del cuadro , ya sea top swing (cinturon abajo ) o down swing (cinturón arriba ) también hay otros desviadores que van sujeros al eje de centro (bb)

Saludos y termina de armarla .

the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> Cuando se usa uno y cuando the other one?


Uh... BUSTED!!!

no me acuerdo!! 

Pero es la direccion de la abrazadera en relación con la caja.

Creo que en el top swing la abrazadera queda abajo, como en los Titus.

Edit... LB te tiene cubierto... :thumbsup: Consigue un Deore. No cuestan nada y todos son multiclamp, dual pull. Eso si, verifica que sea bottom swing como dice LB.


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

MUchisimas gracias mi nena liquida se los agradece.


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

Nomas para confirmar les pongo aqui una foto de una liquid y pararese ser que en efecto el desviador es del tipo bottom swing éda?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> Nomas para confirmar les pongo aqui una foto de una liquid y pararese ser que en efecto el desviador es del tipo bottom swing éda?


Si... en mi Titus (Top Swing) no se ve la abrazadera... queda escondida detrás de la multi.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Que onda con ese shock?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Que onda con ese shock?


TALAS. RIP.

It could variate eye to eye and lenght (hence, travel) in three positions with a lever.

It was plagued with problems due to thousands of small parts (thousands is an exaggeration, but it had many small parts)... so Fox decided it was not the troubles. RIP. No go at Push if you're asking.

ahh...perdon por el ingles...

Era un TALAS. Salieros medios fallositos por tener miles de partes internas. Ya no los hace Fox y son un "no-go" en Push.


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

NO LA warp aun ni la estreno y ya me la deaausiaste jaja :madman: :madman: :madman:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> NO LA warp aun ni la estreno y ya me la deaausiaste jaja :madman: :madman: :madman:


Tu ruedala, disfrutala... Dice el Maestro Paco de Lucía que si crees que vas a cometer un error, entonces vas a cometer un error.

Las probabilidades de que se te truene existen... pero hay mas posibilidades de que seas feliz con ella hasta le fin de los tiempos.

Aparte, es solo un amortiguador. Si llega a tronar el tuyo, comprate uno usado del gabacho en Flea-Bay. Andan como por 100 dolares usados los Float.

No te preocupes...

Ruedala, disfrutala!!


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

Ya vas warp, 

vamos a darle duro al pedal, pero por si las moscas Cual seria un buen amortiguador sustituto?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> Ya vas warp,
> 
> vamos a darle duro al pedal, pero por si las moscas Cual seria un buen amortiguador sustituto?


Otro Fox... son muy de batalla. A veces fallan de las camisa de aire y se quedan "atascados" (stuckdown)... pero es un problema de facil solucion. Cambias sellos nadamas y salen MUY baratos los sellos.

Pero un Manitou va muy bien y se le puede dar servicio en casa. Todas las tripas, no nadamas la camara de aire como al Fox.

Igual los Marzocchi, pero te digo por experiencia que tienen problemas de lubricación. El que estoy reconstruyendo, fallo por deficiente lubricacion. Igual otro de un cuate en Washington (el estado, no la cuidad) y otro mas por ahi en el foro de Titus.

Rock Shox... uh... ah... salen confiables, pero no estan al nivel de los Fox.

Los 5th Element... RIP.

Que medida es el tuyo??... en una emergencia te presto uno (de los tres que tengo... 5th Air, Fox Float que ahora es el muleto y solo lo usare si falla el 5th y Roco Air R que estoy reconstruyendo).


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

Me Imagino Que Hay Que Desmontarlo Para Medirlo Estirado No?

A JIJO QUE FEO SSE ESCUCHO ESO Jeje.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

mountainking_71 said:


> Me Imagino Que Hay Que Desmontarlo Para Medirlo Estirado No?
> 
> A JIJO QUE FEO SSE ESCUCHO ESO Jeje.


Okey............. :eekster:  :nono: :nono:


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

Parece Ser 8 " Y 1/4"


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Oye saca la potencia! Se ve chonchita como para hacer freeride!

El shock también se ve bien retro cool! 

Los toques con partes rojas está cool, que headset es ese? un CK?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gauss said:


> Los toques con partes rojas está cool, que headset es ese? un CK?


MTB71...
Creo que te sirve uno de los que tengo... El TALAS mide eso extendido, pero en su posicion media (la "NORMAL") debe medir 7.875"X 2" (200 X 50.8).

Gauss... creo que es un Hope. Mejor que CK.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Lo que me gusta es el tono de ese rojo en el heaadset, por lo general los CK brillan mucho. Será como un rojo sangre o será solo la foto?


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

Muy bien warp lo checo y me reporto, pero esperemos que no sea necesario y ese aguante la carrilla


----------

